# wtf, am i missing something?



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

just found the keylogger printouts from a couple years ago that i thought i had lost.

ex wife was on my laptop laying about 1 foot from me on the bed occasionally putting her hand on my side. 

this keylogger only shows her side of a yahoo messenger chat.

here is what was in one of them...

i will be ur most loyal friend.
ur always there 4 me.
4 putting up with me and let me talk about licking ur d!ck.
i told u i would loan you some.
u feel me licking your d!ck?
is this too weird?
us talking about it silly.
r u going to let me at that d!ck again?
promise to be gentle.
stop touching ur d!ck.
remember i get a turn.
let me know when.
im not asking but im ready. lol.
really thank you for being there for me.
even when i make no sense.
remember if you need money im there for you.



when she got done i took the laptop and checked the keylogger, took the laptop to my trunk then began reciting her what she had said.
she looked at me and started yelling 'what are you doing!? why are you doing that!?
i was telling him i was done!

now, what class did i miss that taught a woman if she wants to get rid of a man, tell him you want to suck his d!ck?

plus i was laid off during this chat and she is giving him what little money we had?
even after confronting her on this, she still gave him money.

that when i moved out then put a note on his door for his wife.
his wife called him, he called my wife.
she gave him my phone number and he texted...
'quit [email protected] with my family.'
i said 'like youre not [email protected] with mine?
youre an idiot.

havent looked back since.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 2, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> just found the keylogger printouts from a couple years ago that i thought i had lost.
> 
> ex wife was on my laptop laying about 1 foot from me on the bed occasionally putting her hand on my side.
> 
> ...


Great job on dropping her ass! So, did the bastard ever lose his family?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea I'm sure that chat was gonna get rid of him. 

Did he dump her when his wife found out?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

they did end up getting divorced.
but i laughed my azz off because he also wanted nothing to do with my ex and got together with someone else.
:rofl:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

good for you. they both deserved it


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

> 'quit [email protected] with my family.'
> *i said 'like youre not [email protected] with mine?*


Nice comeback.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 2, 2011)

JustaJerk said:


> Nice comeback.


Yeah, that OM was an Ass hole!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Darth Vader said:


> Yeah, that OM was an Ass hole!


yes, he was.

he made deliveries to where my ex worked.
i made my ex tell her boss what happened.
he lost the account for his company.
i even considered telling his employer why he lost the account.
i decided neither of them was worth my time any longer.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

All im going to say:allhail:

*'quit [email protected] with my family.'*:rofl::rofl::rofl:

*i made my ex tell her boss what happened
he lost the account for his company.*

Again :allhail:

Your THE MAN..:smthumbup:


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Did you met your wife after that? What the **** she is saying now


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Kallan Pavithran said:


> Did you met your wife after that? What the **** she is saying now


she is living in another state with another guy now.
she has still been trying to get me to come back, even her being with him. 
divorce will be final next week.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I left my ex for his unfaithfulness.

I'm now married to a wonderful man and we have a fabulous relationship! It's much better the second time around! I've learned a huge lesson with my first marriage. My ex tried to get me back too, even though one of his mistresses moved in 3 days after I left.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> she is living in another state with another guy now.
> she has still been trying to get me to come back, even her being with him.
> divorce will be final next week.


WHen the divorce is final, consider sending her new guy the print out the keylogger, with the warning "this is what my now-ex wife, thought was her saying goodbye to her married lover. Maybe you should be checking up on her too so you don't get cheated on my her too"

btw - Yes I am a vindictive SOB when it comes to dealing with cheaters.


----------



## DubeGechi (Dec 12, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> WHen the divorce is final, consider sending her new guy the print out the keylogger, with the warning "this is what my now-ex wife, thought was her saying goodbye to her married lover. Maybe you should be checking up on her too so you don't get cheated on my her too"
> 
> btw - Yes I am a vindictive SOB when it comes to dealing with cheaters.


Great suggestion!! Its not seeking revenge, its just helping the new (to-be) victim


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> she is living in another state with another guy now.
> she has still been trying to get me to come back, even her being with him.
> divorce will be final next week.


WTF!!! Aint she the BEOTCH!!! Why the hell would she even think you would?!?!?!? Tell her to go grab his d!ck and suck it!!:lol::lol:

Hope she doesn't live on the east coast....I will have to issue a warning to all the married men in the D.C. Metropolitan Area!!:smthumbup:

CONGRATS in advance!!! Hey we need to have a count down to your day of FREEDOM!!! (hmm it can't interfere with my bday though, since I'll be 45 on the 14th! )


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

2sick said:


> WTF!!! Aint she the BEOTCH!!! Why the hell would she even think you would?!?!?!? Tell her to go grab his d!ck and suck it!!:lol::lol:


believe me, i have along with much more graphic stuff than that.



> CONGRATS in advance!!! Hey we need to have a count down to your day of FREEDOM!!! (hmm it can't interfere with my bday though, since I'll be 45 on the 14th! )


oh, a valentines baby eh.
happy early bday to you.

no, not dc area.
im in tennessee and she moved to alabama thank god.

not sure what day it will be, just when the judge gets around to signing it.
i signed an affidavit so we dont have a court date, just when he gets around to going over it and signing.

that will be the 2nd happiest day of my life.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 2, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> believe me, i have along with much more graphic stuff than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta ask just to be sure here..........

She's not screwing you over for anything, like money?...........

Or did you screw her over?:scratchhead:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Darth Vader said:


> I gotta ask just to be sure here..........
> 
> She's not screwing you over for anything, like money?...........
> 
> Or did you screw her over?:scratchhead:


:rofl:
for what?
we have a house that is worth about what we paid for it in 1991,
my retirement from american airlines (where i used to work) that probably wont be there or worth sh!t by the time i can collect it.
2 cars.
thats it.

we had agreements 6 times, the first 5 she agreed to terms then backed out when time to sign.

finally got an agreement.
she has been trying to get what we dont have for almost a year.

shes about the dumbest person ive met.

stupid didnt even ask for any insurance coverage for a while and she goes to the dr all the time.


----------



## chuckk (Feb 3, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> just found the keylogger printouts from a couple years ago that i thought i had lost.
> 
> ex wife was on my laptop laying about 1 foot from me on the bed occasionally putting her hand on my side.
> 
> ...


Wow, you did a good job, they two deserved it. And I'd like to know if you can give me the keylogger free download address because I suspected that my girlfriend has an affair with her ex. And I want to get the evidence. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

chuckk said:


> Wow, you did a good job, they two deserved it. And I'd like to know if you can give me the keylogger free download address because I suspected that my girlfriend has an affair with her ex. And I want to get the evidence. Thanks in advance.


i can not remember the name of it now.

i believe there are threads here that list several.


----------

